# marijuana-seeds.nl



## woodydude (May 27, 2011)

I bought 10x big bud, 10x nl and 10x bubblegum from marijuana-seeds.nl around 3 months ago.
I have not germed the Big Bud, but out of 8 NL, 6 did not make it to flowering, one turned out to be male and the other female but this has now hermied on me.
Out of 6 bubblegum, 4 dies as seedlings, 1 male, 1 female. Female flowering but not the best plant I have had but has produced some very strong clones.

Just a word of warning about the NL, I would hate someone else going through what I have had to endure.
W


----------



## jesuse (May 27, 2011)

bummer woody im guted for you,,,, hope you get beter luck next grow ,,,but its geting common with snide germ ,hermie,males poping up more more l8ly. peace   [j]


----------



## Vegs (Sep 14, 2011)

I've had hit or miss experiences with some of their seeds. The Super Silver Haze and Lemon Skunk were nice while the Lowryder 2 was terrible. The freebies for Mazar x Afghani was ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah..they Big bud isnt ALl that IMO..Big Buds  but low potentcy(sp)


----------



## Vegs (Sep 15, 2011)

Their Pineapple Kush is also turning out to be a nice treat growing. The AK48 isn't too bad either.


----------

